# Hamm 'The Black list'



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Right.

It has come to my attention that one person, who came to Hamm with us in March, has made some serious criminal threats against another passenger and his family, which may have involved the September trip.

Now, what happens between two people is no business of ours, but when the safety of our passengers is compromised then we take it very seriously indeed.

This person knows who he is, and now he also now knows that he has a lifetime ban on any of our trips.

Full details of this are being passed to South Yorkshire Police and we will be looking for them to investigate this fully, along with other admissions made.

We are fully aware that some people just don’t like others, that’s fine, BUT it will stay away from our trips which are arranged to enable everyone to have a great day at the show.

Tony & Steve


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Are any of these people members of RFUK? Just wondering since you have posted this on the forum?


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Just had a look in the dustbin.If its anything to do with the threats of violence that saw a member temporarily banned then I am sure T-bo wouldnt mind showing the post to the police as it was pretty full on.


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Well done for contacting the police guys :no1: the threats made were BANG OUT OF ORDER and i hope they throw the book at the vile, spineless little :censor:


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Andy said:


> Just had a look in the dustbin.If its anything to do with the threats of violence that saw a member temporarily banned then I am sure T-bo wouldnt mind showing the post to the police as it was pretty full on.


 
Its to do with the person who started the whole thing and caused the reaction you can see in the deleted files, im pretty sure the little :censor: is still an active member too.

The threats you see are NOTHING compared to the ones that provoked that reaction.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes Andy, Both parties are members, as are a lot of people who who what happened.

And, no, its not the member who got a ban, from what I understand his ban was for action that he took having been provoked, but I may be off the path there, as I knever saw the post.

The post was made on RFUK as I know it will be seen, and dont have any other way to ensure 'he' knows.

Likewise if T-bo feels the deleted post may be of interest to us, I am sure he will let me know.

I dont want this to tie up any mods time, but this is the best platform to let others know they are safe and threats like this will not be tolerated.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Sorry I presumed as you were posting this on the forum that it had something to do with posts made _on_ the forum.

As far as I can gather all this has all stemmed from something happening off the forum and would just like to point out that it has nothing to do with RFUK and admin and mods take threats of voilence seriously and will ban people for it.

Just so people reading this are aware.


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Are we allowed to ask who it was??


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Andy said:


> Sorry I presumed as you were posting this on the forum that it had something to do with posts made _on_ the forum.
> 
> As far as I can gather all this has all stemmed from something happening off the forum and would just like to point out that it has nothing to do with RFUK and admin and mods take threats of voilence seriously and will ban people for it.
> 
> Just so people reading this are aware.


Andy mate, I have no doubt whatsoever that had this happened on the forum, then the mod team would have delt with it properly.

As it is, you are correct that it happened off the forum, and as such the police have been advised.

As I said, the reason for this post is I dont have any other way of contacting this person, and as a lot of forum members also go on the coach, wanted to let them all know we will not put up with it, and it wont spoil thier day.

Tony


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

why did you call yorks police? 
diablo lives in liverpool:whistling2:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> why did you call yorks police?
> diablo lives in liverpool:whistling2:


lol, nige, u crack me up !!

S yorks CID already have an open file !!


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Lets just hope the person who this is refering to wasnt threatned first as the case won't go very far.

Obviously there are two sides to this story and it will be interesting to hear the other.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Thats not for me to decide. !

Whatever happens, it is my choice as to who travels with us.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

not a good situation, although sadly theres not alot the police are gonna do, they have enough to deal with, verbal threats are not taken seriously at all.


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

dammit nige you beat me to it, nice to see you guys banning for this though (thumbs up)


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

the-tick said:


> dammit nige you beat me to it, nice to see you guys banning for this though (thumbs up)


i was suprised i was the 1st lol


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

its a bit off when people start using threatening someones family i hope they get their :censor: pumped by a big jailhouse lover :devil: (no lube)

also i am gutted that i missed the thread as i am a nosey git :lol2:


----------

